

Coding for Kids - snampall
http://codingforkids.org/wiki/Main_Page

======
Turing_Machine
I see Scratch was mentioned (although in unfairly disparaging terms, IMHO).
For those who insist on a "real language", check out some of the stuff that
Mark Guzdial has done at Georgia Tech. It focuses on what Guzdial calls "media
computation" and comes in Python and Java flavors:
<http://coweb.cc.gatech.edu/mediaComp-teach>

Guzdial's work is aimed at teaching programming to undergrads (who may or may
not be CS majors) but would make a great starting point/inspiration for
designing something for younger kids.

Other things that might be interesting:

Alice: <http://alice.org/>

Hackety-Hack/Shoes (please come back, _why... we miss you :-):
<http://hackety-hack.com/> <http://www.shoesrb.com/>

The Inform 7 system for creating interactive fiction: <http://inform7.com/>

Scripting languages for virtual world software, e.g., the Linden Scripting
Language for Second Life/Open Sim -- it's a nasty, nasty language (even its
designer agrees :-) but lets you do some really powerful and impressive
things:

<http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/LSL_Portal>
<http://opensimulator.org/wiki/Main_Page>

Open Cobalt: <http://www.opencobalt.org/>

Open Wonderland: <http://openwonderland.org/>

I used to teach a course covering this stuff which was designed for teachers:

[http://contraterrene.com/course_outlines/VirtualWorldsOutlin...](http://contraterrene.com/course_outlines/VirtualWorldsOutline.html)

